# per c++ command in dos ausführen



## Draxx (9. November 2004)

Hi leute,

ich möchte gern ein kleines prog schreiben.

also was es können soll oder muss ^^    :

- als exe startbar sein
-frage nach ip
-ip soll in ein ping command mit parametern übergeben werden
-ping soll ausgefürt werden in einer endlos schleife


auf deutsch man startet es gibt die ip ein ich denke das kann man mit drop lösen und dann soll der ping command so in etwa : ping localhost -t -a -n ......


nur das prob ist ich habe nicht mehr so ein schimmer wie ich das realisieren soll mit c++ hatte ich vor 3 jahren zu letzt gearbeitet könntet ihr mir vielleicht etwas helfen ?

Mfg Draxx


----------



## mot (9. November 2004)

hi,
versuchs mal damit: 
  system("ping blalala");


----------



## Draxx (9. November 2004)

jo aber wie kann ich ne eingabe aufforderung initialisieren damit ich die ip eingeben kann?


----------



## Tobias K. (9. November 2004)

moin



```
#include <iostream.h>
#include <stdlib.h>

int main()
{
     char befehl[100];
     char ip[20];

     cin >> ip;
     strcat(befehl, "ping");
     strcat(befehl, ip);

     system(befehl);

     return 0;
}
```


Sollte funktionieren....


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Draxx (9. November 2004)

hmm geht leider nicht und ich vermisse in denn code die ping erweiterung wie ping IP -t -a -n 20000 und sowas also nach compile ging es leider nicht


----------



## Tobias K. (9. November 2004)

moin


Wenn es garnciht geht könnte es an strcat liegen wusste nciht mehr ob das der richtige Befehl is da ich ihn so selten benutze.....


Und außerdem überweiss mir erstmal 200€ bevor ich dir einen kompletten Code schreibe!
Ich versuch dir zu helfen und werd dann noch angemacht das er nciht allen deinen Anforderungen enstpricht.
Lern erstmal selbst Programmieren bevor du deinen Mund auf machst!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Draxx (9. November 2004)

also 2. sachen die mich jetzt etwas stören.

1. ich habe nur bemerkt das es leider nicht geht.
2. ich bin in diesem forum angemeldet und hilfe zu erhalten und arbeite selbst an meinem projekt also bitte überleg erst. Da ich nicht anähernd soviel anung vom proggen habe kann ich nur kommentieren was ich mache also bitte achte mehr darauf was du sagtst.

und nun zum thema.

gibts so eine art command liste mit bedeutung? weil ich würde gerne eine art eingabe aufforderung drin haben wo man die ip eingibt und die dann in das prog überführt wird. und dann müsste ich noch wissen wie ich an denn ping befehl noch die parameter anhänge :
-t -n 20000 -l 6550 -i 1 -w


----------



## wasted time (9. November 2004)

Wie wärs mit einem andern Ansatz? Zum Beispiel Batch-Dateien (.bat)
Hier mal ne Site dazu.
Nur so eine Idee.


----------



## Draxx (9. November 2004)

geile idee ich teste es mal aber wenn es geht trotzdem c++ tipps bitte noch geben  ;-)


aber geht leider nicht


----------



## C Coder (9. November 2004)

Ich ändere umbrasaxums code mal etwas ab, so sollte es gehen:
(ich hoffe du meintest das so?)

```
#include <iostream>
#include <stdlib.h>
using namespace std;

int main()
{
 char befehl[100];
 char ip[20];

 cout << "Bitte IP(xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx) angeben!: ";
 cin >> ip;
 cout << endl << "Bitte Parameter spezifizieren: ";
 cin >> param;
 strcpy(befehl, "ping ");
 strcat(befehl, ip);
 strcat(befehl, ' ');
 strcat(befehl, param);

 system(befehl);

 return 0;
}
```


----------



## Draxx (9. November 2004)

das ist gut so nur bei meinem Dev-C++ Kommt beim kompilen dieser fehler :

1 C:\Dev-Cpp\include\c++\3.3.1\backward\iostream.h:31,               from C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Elomene\Desktop\test\ping.cpp In file included from C:/Dev-Cpp/include/c++/3.3.1/backward/iostream.h:31,               from C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Elomene/Desktop/test/ping.cpp 

1 C:\Dev-Cpp\include\c++\3.3.1\backward\iostream.h:31,               from C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Elomene\Desktop\test\ping.cpp In file included from C:/Dev-Cpp/include/c++/3.3.1/backward/iostream.h:31,               from C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Elomene/Desktop/test/ping.cpp 

1 C:\Dev-Cpp\include\c++\3.3.1\backward\iostream.h:31,               from C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Elomene\Desktop\test\ping.cpp In file included from C:/Dev-Cpp/include/c++/3.3.1/backward/iostream.h:31,               from C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Elomene/Desktop/test/ping.cpp 

1 C:\Dev-Cpp\include\c++\3.3.1\backward\iostream.h:31,               from C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Elomene\Desktop\test\ping.cpp In file included from C:/Dev-Cpp/include/c++/3.3.1/backward/iostream.h:31,               from C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Elomene/Desktop/test/ping.cpp 

1 C:\Dev-Cpp\include\c++\3.3.1\backward\iostream.h:31,               from C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Elomene\Desktop\test\ping.cpp In file included from C:/Dev-Cpp/include/c++/3.3.1/backward/iostream.h:31,               from C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Elomene/Desktop/test/ping.cpp


----------



## Aylon (10. November 2004)

jetzt mal ohne das programm zu testen koennte folgendes gehen:

```
#include <iostream>
#include <string>

using namespace std;

int main()
{
  string b,ip,param;
  
  getline(cin,ip);
  getline(cin,param);
  b="ping "+ip+" "+param;
  system(b.c_str());	
  return 0;
}
```
bei fragen einfach schreiben,falls ichmal online bin kann ich mich daran versuchen sie zuerklaeren

hm und mit dev-cpp kenn ichmich nicht wirklich aus, aber sieht eher aus als wuerdest du veraltete dateien wie z.b. iostream.h includen


----------

